# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Favorite UGL

## BigBadWolf

Since we can now. Whats your favorite ugl brand.

----------


## dbox2k6

whats yours? :-)

----------


## atrainwright

It's crazy cheap and I love it, quality direct labs

----------


## BigBadWolf

> whats yours? :-)


If I had used enough ugl's to have a fav I wouldn't care what anyone else's was.

----------


## papa-g

> If I had used enough ugl's to have a fav I wouldn't care what anyone else's was.


Kinda sounds like your trying to hook I marlin here. Good luck.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Kinda sounds like your trying to hook I marlin here. Good luck.


Take the bait. JK I have a buddy that home brews so I'm good. I didn't put much thought in it before posting but it does open up the flood gates to spammers. Maybe I should have titled it if you have over 5k post what is your fav ugl.

----------


## cutting_king

Pro-chem is probably my favourite. I've recently got some ISIS gear too which I'll be trying soon so hope to be reporting back on that one.

----------


## Matt

> Pro-chem is probably my favourite. I've recently got some ISIS gear too which I'll be trying soon so hope to be reporting back on that one.


Yeah pro-chem are good and been around for sometime...

----------


## BlueWaffle21

A separate section for UGL's would be great too!!! It's going to clog up this section soon.

----------


## juice work

my favorite lab is Paddock Labs and my favorite ugl is British Dragon paddock is expensive

----------


## Dpyle

Juice please edit your post. Although we can now talk about ugl's on the open forum we still can't mention prices.

----------


## papa-g

> Juice please edit your post. Although we can now talk about ugl's on the open forum we still can't mention prices.


That's weird, Juice, you asked if we could talk a out prices 10 min before you posted this and I told you NO. So great job on that! Epic Fail.......

----------


## papa-g

I also like what blue said about a desperate sub forum. And someone on another thread mentioned have a certain amount of time and posts before being able to view. 2 great ideas IMHO. 
2¢

----------


## Matt

There is now a sub-forum at the top...

----------


## papa-g

> There is now a sub-forum at the top...


Cool. You guys are on ur game. 

Thanx

----------


## juice work

> That's weird, Juice, you asked if we could talk a out prices 10 min before you posted this and I told you NO. So great job on that! Epic Fail.......


how do i get alerts when people reply to me or say something on my post or mention me because i have to go search through all my postings for replys. I didnt even see your message back to me papa-g im sorry or i wouldnt have done that. can you help me set up alerts or something and message to me a pm bc otherwise i wont know you replied

----------


## lestat85

> how do i get alerts when people reply to me or say something on my post or mention me because i have to go search through all my postings for replys. I didnt even see your message back to me papa-g im sorry or i wouldnt have done that. can you help me set up alerts or something and message to me a pm bc otherwise i wont know you replied


Just subscribe to the thread and it'll show if there's any new posts when you log in again.

----------


## papa-g

> Just subscribe to the thread and it'll show if there's any new posts when you log in again.


Bingo! ^^^^^this^^^^^^. It's cool. No hard feelings.

----------


## Atomini

MesoDyne labs.

----------


## gearbox

> Take the bait. JK I have a buddy that home brews so I'm good. I didn't put much thought in it before posting but it does open up the flood gates to spammers. Maybe I should have titled it if you have over 5k post what is your fav ugl.


rude...haha 
Now I am not saying my favorites :/

----------


## OnTheSauce

I like ipf/bd for orals. Matrix labs for oils.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Atlas pharma (the Canadian Atlas). Top shelf, great rep on all injectables. Dbol is a little under dosed but their tren is infamous.

----------


## deathdodger

I'm using SHIELD and Imperial right now.

----------


## frsttmer

Medistar

----------


## Trying-Hard

It's kind of underwhelming when there is not a consistency in liking a particular lab, lol.

----------


## Rwy

> MesoDyne labs.


I would have to think anyone you use has to be pretty legit

----------


## < <Samson> >

> It's kind of underwhelming when there is not a consistency in liking a particular lab, lol.


There are so many and their quality changes since there is no regulation whatsoever.

----------


## BigBadWolf

Can someone move this thread to the new section. Thanks

----------


## ovidiu31

Atlas is a great ugl from what i heard, tried mylabs clen and felt like it was low dose dbol ..

----------


## nusa

Thaiger pharma

----------


## juice work

> I'm using SHIELD and Imperial right now.


How do you like imperial?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

I like Evolution Labs.

----------


## austinite

Genesis and USP.

----------


## capetown

USP all the way.

----------


## Razor

> Since we can now. Whats your favorite ugl brand.


Sciroxx

----------


## DeadlyD

> USP all the way.


Ill Vouch for this Lab soon enuff!!!

----------


## DeadlyD

Newport pharmaceuticals is a good Canadian UGL.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Zi and USP from everything I heard so far.

----------


## Jonnyg419

anybody else have anything good to say about quality direct?

----------


## austinite

> Zi and USP from everything I heard so far.


I'll vouch for Zi's injectables, unfortunately not orals.

----------


## Razor

British dragon and QV??

----------


## FONZY007

> British dragon and QV


Hmmm QV from Mexico buddy lol

----------


## Razor

> Hmmm QV from Mexico buddy lol


yea, its called a border run!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> yea, its called a border run!


you realize those are knockoffs

----------


## Razor

> you realize those are knockoffs


I don't use them

----------


## ddp2727

> British dragon and QV??


About 9 years ago I could vouch for QV but idk anymore. And as long as you trust your source BD is great but there seems to be some bunk out there. However I have never ran into any bunk BD (must have a good source, lol).

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I don't use them


then why would you post them in the whats your favorite ugl?




> About 9 years ago I could vouch for QV but idk anymore. And as long as you trust your source BD is great but there seems to be some bunk out there. However I have never ran into any bunk BD (must have a good source, lol).


I've seen lab results where most of the bd products were test.

----------


## Razor

> I've seen lab results where most of the bd products were test.


They were what?
I meant to post it asking about it, not that I take them. Sorry

----------


## gixxerboy1

they were test. Almost every product. The deca was test the tren was test prop.

----------


## Razor

> they were test. Almost every product. The deca was test the tren was test prop.


Good to know.

----------


## austinite

> Good to know. Thx. I'm sticking to scriroxx from now on.


Do you feel the burn with scirroxx? They seem to have a special sting to them.

----------


## songdog

Gauls been with them a few years.

----------


## Razor

> Do you feel the burn with scirroxx? They seem to have a special sting to them.


Yea they do, but its top quality

----------


## austinite

> Yea they do, but its *top quality*


Agreed.

----------


## invisible99

Im gonna have to second pre-chem... or third

----------


## Metalject

The BD line is playing with fire...there's a lot more crap out there than not. Since the original fell in 2008, countless labs have popped up using the BD name, and of course most of them aren't worth your time and money. Since that time, there appears to be three primary BD producers...three separate manufactures that have nothing to do with each other all three using the BD name. Of those three, only one seems to have gotten any positive feedback on reviews. Anyway, it's probably best to stick with other brands

QV, I haven't heard of any real good QV in a long time...not sure if good QV even exist anymore.

----------


## DanB

Sciroxx or Gen Sci, prob wouldnt use anything else unless it was my own brew or pharm, no point changing when your onto a good thing.......

----------


## wesholcomb80

Gen Shi, I've had great results with them.

----------


## mockery

Atlas Pharmaceuticals out of canada UGL, spiffy boxes and hologram seal. Their prop is smooth as

----------


## Muscletech

Sciroxx and Gen-shi, the best  :Smilie:

----------


## bodybuilder

> The BD line is playing with fire...there's a lot more crap out there than not. Since the original fell in 2008, countless labs have popped up using the BD name, and of course most of them aren't worth your time and money. Since that time, there appears to be three primary BD producers...three separate manufactures that have nothing to do with each other all three using the BD name. Of those three, only one seems to have gotten any positive feedback on reviews. Anyway, it's probably best to stick with other brands
> 
> QV, I haven't heard of any real good QV in a long time...not sure if good QV even exist anymore.


 Agree the only BD I would trust would be the one that comes with the blue label, BD GMP. What i have had is top quality to bad its so expensive.

----------


## Jozzy7

> Since we can now. Whats your favorite ugl brand.


Forgive my ignorance... I am not sure if this question is aloud to be asked... But any Australian's (or anyone for that matter) aware of any decent UGL's in OZ?

Local supplies are getting tougher and tougher to secure :-(

Joz

----------


## JWP806

Yeah, fishing for a source is against the rules...

----------


## snowblowjoe

What does USP stand for? I've never used scirrox but I will be soon.

----------


## JWP806

> What does USP stand for? I've never used scirrox but I will be soon.


I've been using Sciroxx testodex for about 7 weeks at 500mg/wk and I have had some great gains.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I'm going to be getting the chance of using the testodex and some other stuff from scirrox I'm excited. Is that the best test you have ever used? How many cycles you done?

----------


## JWP806

> I'm going to be getting the chance of using the testodex and some other stuff from scirrox I'm excited. Is that the best test you have ever used? How many cycles you done?


I'm on my 3rd currently. I used some schering testoviron , qv test, and an old ugl called blackcrest years back. This is my first cycle doing anything other than test only. I'm running testodex and nandrodex and my strength is through the roof. Im on week 7 and I've put on about 25 pounds so far. There is a lot of pip with Sciroxx. More than any others ive used.

----------


## Muscletech

> I'm going to be getting the chance of using the testodex and some other stuff from scirrox I'm excited. Is that the best test you have ever used? How many cycles you done?


Let me know your keedback then  :Smilie:

----------


## snowblowjoe

Well I just got it but either my product code isn't updated or I just got ripped off. The product code is the cerial number right

----------


## Muscletech

Unfortunately, that's normal, many many users don't "read" the code  :Smilie:

----------


## snowblowjoe

Why are you smiling? If I just got ripped off... 
A couple ppl had the same problem as me though but it was still good, so I think I should be okay

----------


## Muscletech

of course, if you have buyed them to a verified supplier, you shouldn't be worried...

----------


## snowblowjoe

I got it from a buddy at the gym.. I think it's good to go I did my first pin this morning

----------


## bdwstick

well i would have to say RDG LABS cause they are the only ones i have used other than aries labs..but RDG has always been dead on with amounts..actually there is usually more in a 10 cc bottle...why do others short..it just cost the UGL in the long run..

----------


## canadianjuice

used atlas gear for few years good stuff

----------


## ironbeck

Anyone ever heard of elite labs?

----------


## ironbeck

bump.

----------


## ironbeck

no one hu?

----------


## ddp2727

> no one hu?


I've heard of them. That's about it though. Don't know their current status but I know they used to be g2g.

----------


## Sergino

i will no open another thread
what about isis? 
i know that rohm, alpha pharma, sukhumvit are very good right?

----------


## cb714

Apotek... best US ugl in my opinion and there are independent tests done to confirm its purity and dosage. Super clean gear. As far as european stuff sciroxx is really good, or at least used to be. British Dragon is hit and miss, more miss nowadays. Genshi is good but expensive considering they are 5ml. 

Honestly there is a bunch out there. Way too many to name and new ones pop up all the time. US ugls seem to come and go a lot faster than European ones. Probably due to our retarded drug laws in this country.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Apotek is very good stuff.

----------


## blue28

Has anyone heard of SciGen?

----------


## Gaspaco

The best UGL that you are able to get in my country is ALPHA PHARMA. Made in India.

----------


## Gi812Many

Tried just about everybody....No one touches Belgian Blue..Little expensive but worth it

----------


## wheels27

how do I get a rep?

----------


## Vagabond101

What the Heck is UGL mean. Is this some 10 year old Chemist Prodigy Brewing Test in his Moms Basement? Heck I've been stuck in Family mode to long. Back in the day we got real Products for our money. How do I know if I shoot this my butt cheek won't fall off. Who looks good with one ass cheek? Joking aside I really don't know what UGL means!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Under Ground Lab

----------


## nattydread

Iso vet

----------


## Granovich

Belgian blue pharma .

----------


## BBJT200

I've used Kalpa, Balkan, Dragon Pharma, and Gen-Shi...then tried Chemical-Muscle.
I was super skeptical at first, but Chemical-Muscle wins for me hands down

----------


## mrmida

> I've used Kalpa, Balkan, Dragon Pharma, and Gen-Shi...then tried Chemical-Muscle.
> I was super skeptical at first, but Chemical-Muscle wins for me hands down


I also like Balkan, both orals and injects are gtg

----------


## mrmida

Does anyone remember Black Lion?

----------


## slimshady01

MusclePup gear... his t500 and trifecta blend "200 cyp, 200 enth, 100 prop a cc" is the bomb

----------


## ata1979

Anyone use Balkan Pharma? I can get it for cheap but don't know anyone who has tried it.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I've heard mixed reviews about Balkan. I personally used their Anavar and it was either bunk or so underdosed that it wasn't effective whatsoever. With that being said HGH, Primobolan , and anavar are the three most faked anabolics in the world

----------


## bb07

HAs anyone heard or used Pure Performance Pharma? Test E

----------


## EKFitness

Geneza all day for me

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Anyone heard of anthem labs?

----------


## crazy mike

> I've used Kalpa, Balkan, Dragon Pharma, and Gen-Shi...then tried Chemical-Muscle.
> I was super skeptical at first, but Chemical-Muscle wins for me hands down


I think I already may have posted, but once again I agree ^^.is the best. Legit, easy, quality and timely. A USA lab and no customs. ...crazy mike

----------


## truckin001

> I think I already may have posted, but once again I agree ^^.is the best. Legit, easy, quality and timely. A USA lab and no customs. ...crazy mike


%%%%%
tks

----------


## TT_Tweeker

This is the best hands down:




Bio Tech. Each vial comes shrink wrapped and a halo gram on the box and another on the vial itself. Shoot even the shrink wrap is perforated to make opening a synch !

----------


## TT_Tweeker

> This is the best hands down:
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138184"/>
> 
> Bio Tech. Each vial comes shrink wrapped and a halo gram on the box and another on the vial itself. Shoot even the shrink wrap is perforated to make opening a synch !


BUT thank god...I start my trt next week and will never have to worry about quality again!

----------


## snowblowjoe

You will if you ever want to cycle again

----------


## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 

Attachment 138368
Attachment 138366
Attachment 138367

p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## crashfirepm53

> For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 
> 
> This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 
> 
> I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 
> 
> Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 
> 
> I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 
> ...


So what is the lab? I didnt recognize it.

----------


## snowblowjoe

You can barely see it in the picture but it's Newport. Canadian ugl

----------


## warhog

I just got some tren e and test e from Nordover Apotek. There is a squid on the label. Anyone know about it?

----------


## OnTheSauce

> I just got some tren e and test e from Nordover Apotek. There is a squid on the label. Anyone know about it?


Some of best stuff around.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> This is the best hands down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bio Tech. Each vial comes shrink wrapped and a halo gram on the box and another on the vial itself. Shoot even the shrink wrap is perforated to make opening a synch !


Now will I get legs like yours if I use this?  :Wink:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Sciroxx treated me very well.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Sciroxx turned scammers. The American warehouse as well as Karl. Sent me clomid instead of tbol and refused to refund me

----------


## qscgugcsq

I wont enter in detail but I bought some scirrox product recently and karl has done an amazing job to fix the shipping error...

Their oil is perfect, smooth and great quality product.

You can't go wrong with scirrox IMO

----------


## Whiteboyy0

Anybody ever tried generic labs? Everything I find online is 6+ years old. I believe they're based out of uk. I'm 2 pins in on their test p first cycle and very little tenderness at all

----------


## Matt

Alins shop have always been extremely good and around for years...

----------


## slimshady01

Switched to atomic labs which is proving to be amazing so far!

----------


## MartyMcFly

> ***** shop have always been extremely good and around for years...


30,000 posts and you post a source.  :What?:

----------


## OnTheSauce

Wow.

----------


## joshv

i used sciroxx for my first cycle it was g2g. i have one full bottle left and a 4 new bottles of this other brand i will post pics for you guys when i get home.

----------


## redz

Teragon is my favorite here in Canada. I will be using them for a long time to come.

----------


## Robalo

Optimum Pharma is great around here  :Smilie:

----------


## joshv

I actually have a new gear I got from my source and I’ve seen others that use this same guy use this brand although it’s not mentioned much it seems to do the job so I’ll be giving it a go and letting you guys know how it is ...... it’s called (N exgin or Nexgin) that’s all it says on the bottle I will post pics later today

----------


## joshv

heres pics of the gear i'm going to use ..... i used the sciroxx last cycle and worked good

----------


## dusted411

Been getting genesis orals and they are great.

----------


## Oleg83

Vermodje, NASpharma, , Titan Healthcare

----------


## ChestNBack

I thought Genesis was not around anymore

----------


## gold43

HYPERION?? Labeled as pharm grade.
Test E 300mg/ml. 
Anyone?

----------


## jonnybravo2222

I've tried Teragon a couple times and unfortunately can't get it anymore - but I was very pleased with the results.

----------


## Markfitness

Have you ever tried Maxtreme pharma??? is it a good gear??

----------


## Rellim

Any info on Mylabs? They are a Canadian UGL.

----------


## Rothrock

Atomic laboratories in the us..

----------


## deltapapatango

> I've tried Teragon a couple times and unfortunately can't get it anymore - but I was very pleased with the results.


You mean can't get real product or you can't find the brand? Teragon seems to be available around the net these days.

----------


## ngtmarpete

I'm using Unigen right now ( Test E and Oxavar ) and happy with the results.

----------


## Mockingbird

> Vermodje


Yep, tasted it. Good farm.

----------


## XxAndreaxX

I have calpa now, and must say, It looks very very good. Pins are smooth, but don't know anything yet about results.

Sciroxx= best UGL I ever used
Optimum Pharma= worse shit I ever used, don't even know if the stuff is even legit cause couldn't inject more than 0,5ml x shot due the Monster PIP.
Prochem= Underdosed/bunk shit orals and inject, not worth even to talk about it
signature pharma= only used their Masteron E (because shiroxx doesn't have it) and was awesome stuff.
Kalpa= could be the next best lab for me, waiting for results.

----------


## bjn6802

has anyone tried roid-plus test e? how about Oxydine Metabolics test e? I was going to try gen-shi but I heard its underdosed so I wanna try roid plus or Oxydine Metabolics. are they legit?

----------


## Unrealone

stopped by the chem-muscle/eghlabs site yesterday.. man what a freakin train wreck... hire someone to do a little bit of work and make the site presentable and you might do some business... trying to order something looks harder to do than harder than chinese algebra ... its not very comforting.. anyone still use these guys?

----------


## Cravenmorehead

Oxydine Metabolics.....any reports?

----------


## V-ROID

> stopped by the chem-muscle/eghlabs site yesterday.. Man what a freakin train wreck... Hire someone to do a little bit of work and make the site presentable and you might do some business... Trying to order something looks harder to do than harder than chinese algebra ... Its not very comforting.. *anyone still use these guys?*


hell no!

----------


## raeford25

Stark Industries. Test E. Good stuff

----------


## Schwarzenegger

Pure Gear

----------


## base4291ball

> has anyone tried roid-plus test e? how about Oxydine Metabolics test e? I was going to try gen-shi but I heard its underdosed so I wanna try roid plus or Oxydine Metabolics. are they legit?


Roid plus is g2g

~Base

----------


## gym_junki

What's with the change of rules been gone for 1.5-2 years and heaps has been changed around here. Now we post about ugl's! !

----------


## lovbyts

> What's with the change of rules been gone for 1.5-2 years and heaps has been changed around here. Now we post about ugl's! !


Yup, cant say it's such a good idea. Close to sourcing but I dont make the rules.

----------


## gym_junki

Ahhh well good luck

----------


## flenser

I don't think I would ever share my "favorite UGL" on an open forum. The ones I use wouldn't be amused.

----------


## Toloosz

Sciroxx and alphapharma !!

----------


## LargeMarge

Curious about this as well... This thread seems it will go in so many directions as to which brand or lab to choose.

----------


## base4291ball

Anything GNC goes hard core, guys!

~Base

----------


## Metal1877

East Coast Labs, US based and absolutely on point with everything. Shame no others have had to opportunity to try them

----------


## Machdiesel

Have alpha pharma test C and dbol I'm gonna run very shortly for my first cycle. Will post up results

----------


## Bio-Active

We can discuss brands here but not sources

----------


## West0918

> Sciroxx and Gen-shi, the best


Good to know, I was going to try some Gen-shi possibly. I have a source that has it and Quality Direct products crazy cheap. I have never used either one and was wondering about the quality of both.

----------


## Trapology

It used to be something called EBP but the dude is gone
Now i use anabolic plus

----------


## LEO78

> Sciroxx and alphapharma !!


Good stuff.

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> Vermodje,


Love Vermodje, would also add Balkan, Alpha, Radja.

----------


## NACH3

> Love Vermodje, would also add Balkan, Alpha, Radja.


.....

----------


## tarmyg

The only non-pharma grade AAS I use is Tren -A and Oxandrolone both from Thaiger Pharmaceuticals and something I have had good results with.

----------


## bigdil511

> .....



Why? He a pusher?

----------


## Nick147

Gensis, Dragon, Vermodje. My top three.

----------


## NACH3

> Why? He a pusher?


Lol reading my mind.... I don't think pusher but repping... It's close I see all the same people in here talking - Vermo Radja etc etc - I can vogue for Alpha but I've ran them once and it was good stuff... 

It seems some just hang out in here constantly repping/backing the same ugl's and I mean the same people that are doing it time and time again... Just read from the beginning of this thread alone... Smells a little that's all  :Wink:

----------


## bigdil511

> Lol reading my mind.... I don't think pusher but repping... It's close I see all the same people in here talking - Vermo Radja etc etc - I can vogue for Alpha but I've ran them once and it was good stuff... It seems some just hang out in here constantly repping/backing the same ugl's and I mean the same people that are doing it time and time again... Just read from the beginning of this thread alone... Smells a little that's all


Lol yah and go read all there posts, always saying the same sh1t about the same brands and never anything else.

----------


## NumLock

Anyone mentioned Pharmacom? How's their gear recently?

----------


## Osprey

> The best UGL that you are able to get in my country is ALPHA PHARMA. Made in India.


Love India gear, esp Alpha and Radja.

----------


## Eric-xxx

> Anyone use Balkan Pharma? I can get it for cheap but don't know anyone who has tried it.


Balkan gear is quite good. Tried their primo and var.

----------


## Eric-xxx

> Anyone mentioned Pharmacom? How's their gear recently?


Would love to hear about them too....

----------


## Eric-xxx

> Love India gear, esp Alpha and Radja.


Also Kalpa or kapla (do not recall the exact name).
Ordered some radjay in the past: winny and some oils. they're good, but will try smth else.

----------


## AnimeRocks88

> Also Kalpa or kapla (do not recall the exact name).
> Ordered some radjay in the past: winny and some oils. they're good, but will try smth else.


You will not regret, bro. Tried some of them myself, decent for it's price.

----------


## jonny2x4

Bully labs, vermoje, Desma.

----------


## Vincentino

> Maybe I should have titled it if you have over 5k post what is your fav ugl.


Not every veteran to the game posts constantly.
Stem Co. was pretty legit as well as SylvaPharma if you can find them. Personally for me, Atlas was my fav. But it appears they went private and are no longer accepting new clients. Heard good things about Balkan, or at least they are pretty widely known. Bio-Chem Pharma was also good.

----------


## Darkness

> Anyone mentioned Pharmacom? How's their gear recently?


Its mixed reviews. Some say good some say meh... its kinda pricey so I havent tried it. I might just order a couple of bottles on my next order and give it a try.

----------


## Score

> Anyone mentioned Pharmacom? How's their gear recently?


I've had great luck with them. I have been loyal to them for over 2 years, and they have returned the favor.

----------


## hawk14dl

I've ran Balkan test. Serial number checked out on their website. I ran it on my trt dose and actually had an increase of serum levels from my rx test. Surprised the hell out of me.

----------


## TheTaxMan

I love pharmacom

Been using it for 7 months blasting and cruising, used there tren e, test e, test cyp, sustanon and nolt300

Also tested their anavar with labmax which came back positive for anavar

Been great for me and at the moment i wouldnt go anywhere else. Never had any pip issues either

----------


## Juced_porkchop

a year ago i would have said AML, now f%&k them! since i found black crap growing in a bunch of vials and i sent them pics and got attacked, alled a lier and even threatened to "get a visit to talk" if i kept complaining or telling others, which would be funny because one of us wouldent be going home again and i doubt it would be me... and i told them dont even want anthing from them other than an explination
some places can be good for years, but things change. 
I am using EP (euro pharma) teste and deca right now, i was dodgy on it at first because of owner past issues, but all seems good so far and it was to replace something that got messed up in past ( fake amps, they got pulled of site though asap) so using it up now. 
but right now im not sure i would whole heartedly vouch for anyone at the moment. geneza was ok in past and i havent had issues, but i havent used them in YEARS,

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

the only injectable ugl i've used was magnum pharma, i used their tren , i think it was test prop, no cough no sweats no insomnia.

used LSP dbols too , i think it was good.( it was in mix with other ph grade things)

gonna use alpha pharma later

----------


## gotjacked

Metabolic Pharma is alright but prefer Northern Pharma myself

----------


## 73rr

Edit: bad question.

----------


## bootdoc

> Not every veteran to the game posts constantly.
> Stem Co. was pretty legit as well as SylvaPharma if you can find them. Personally for me, Atlas was my fav. But it appears they went private and are no longer accepting new clients. Heard good things about Balkan, or at least they are pretty widely known. Bio-Chem Pharma was also good.


Used stem co for my first source. Spoiled me. They did not use BTC for a while so i went with others. Everything looks pharma grade (but is UGL) the pest flip tops I have ever seen (and eve compared to PHARMA test by bro had)

best labelling, shipping I have had.

Did not get labs but definitely was legit as I have compared to other UGLs.

----------


## megang

Anyone have good reviews on body pharm?

----------


## megang

> Anyone have good reviews on body pharm?


Body pharm? Anyone used it?

----------


## jstone

Never heard of it. Just be careful the best compounds for females are most often faked.

----------


## petegriffinjr

Anyone got a favorite HGH source?

----------


## Bio-Active

You can only discuss brands here

----------


## Iceberg

Pharma test E and Pharma npp? GTG?

----------


## megang

> Never heard of it. Just be careful the best compounds for females are most often faked.


I know we can't ask about sources here but this is a pic of the site without the web address

----------


## Robar

Is stealth juice under dosed.

----------


## Mp859

> I know we can't ask about sources here but this is a pic of the site without the web address <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162454"/>


 Never used myself. I would just stick with labs recommended by people you know. Or bigger reputable labs.

----------


## Mp859

> Is stealth juice under dosed.


 I've used it and seems accurate

----------


## Vincentino

Just got some Heisenberg Inc. test-e and Brinkkmann Pharms deca , never had either and haven't really talked to anyone about them except for the guy I bought from. Any reviews/opinions?

----------


## ilift2addyears2m

ARL as lab tests prove to be quality plus not taxing pocket some are too expensive and not quality. I say find one source and stuck with them

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk

----------


## marcus300

> ARL as lab tests prove to be quality plus not taxing pocket some are too expensive and not quality. I say find one source and stuck with them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


rep pushing shit, ignore arl they are bad news

----------


## 01dragonslayer

Currently using Gold Star and BGS lines and getting great results.

----------


## donopat

Been using dyel labs since ischus pharmaceutical went private or he disappeared or whatever..... Last few months using dyel labs....very smooth, potent......

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

i'm gonna correct my self and say that i think magnum pharma is gtg , i did use their tren in the bulking and did not notice it but i did use it in the my prep and seconds after injection i felt the taste in my mouth and the result was really good, also used alpha winstrol it was good

----------


## green22

Para pharma, nothing comes close!!supprised I've not seen it here but I've been away for quite some time.

----------

